# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Katamah

## murph

Hey, 

has anyone stayed at Katamah in Treasure Beach? Just looking for a little feedback. Tanks all

----------


## Dwest

Never even heard of it.  We've only been once but are excitedly going back the last week of February - staying at Sunset.
Where is this place?

----------


## ackee

http://katamah.com/


http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/37...group_activity


https://reserve2.resnexus.com/resnex...2432&ResID=642

----------


## Rumghoul

Looks nice - From the pics I cannot picture it, but will look when we are there in Feb.

----------


## Cutia Blunt

I stayed at Katamah in September of 2012 and LOVED it!  The owner - Monika - was in the States while we were there, but her partner Andrew and another employee - Jigga, made our stay absolutely wonderful!  My cousin and I shared a room; I believe it was called the Laila.  It was quite spacious with two daybeds and a little seating area.  This room only had an outdoor bathroom.  No worries, mon!  The shower was FANTASTIC!  Nothing but sunny skies above and total privacy.  I'd definitely stay at Katamah again.  But please note that there wasn't air conditioning in our room.  We didn't mind; they gave us a few floor oscillating fans to use.  

Anything else you want to know?  Bottom line - I HIGHLY recommend staying here!   :Smile:

----------


## murph

Sweet, thanks for the feedback Cutia Blunt!  Did you happen to check out or notice the cabin?  We are thinking of staying in it and was just wondering about the location and such... thanks again

----------

